# Flamingo Reds



## Jestevez (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Everyone, I've been lurking on here for some time now reading all the great reports and decided to add one of my own. 

Fished Mingo on Friday, fish weren't very cooperative, but did manage a few on fly. Seems all the reds we ran into were cruising the flats and not tailing. Made it pretty interesting on fly. 

Here's a video I put together of the trip. http://youtu.be/SGzE43uNCfs


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

thats awesome!!! thanks for sharing.........


p.s. reds dont like Bon Jovi


----------



## Jestevez (Oct 14, 2011)

Lol!! No wonder they wouldn't eat. ;D


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

try jimmy buffet [smiley=alcholic.gif]


----------



## Jestevez (Oct 14, 2011)

Will do !! I should be out there on Wednesday, I hope the weather holds up.


----------

